# BooBerry - it wasn't your time



## TinysMom (Apr 23, 2007)

As a breeder, I lose rabbits more often thanmost forum members. Sometimes they're stillborn babies - sometimesthey're weanlings - sometimes it is an older rabbit. Italways hurts - but sometimes it hurts more than others. I usuaslly tryto not share about losses - but sometimes - I have to. It just hurtstoo much.

BooBerry was Miss Bea's daughter. She was born in September of 2005 andwhat a surprise it was to find not only one - but TWO blue babies inthe litter. Her brother was named "Boo" and she became "BooBerry". 

As she grew, Miss Bea and BooBerry were good friends for a long timeand then BooBerry joined Tiny's harem and Miss Bea never was happyabout that. For the last few weeks - BooBerry would come up and groomTiny in front of Miss Bea and of course Miss Bea would have a fit ifBooBerry went near any of HER bucks that were in cages in the diningroom.

On Thursday night, BooBerry wasn't acting like she felt well. ByFriday, I realized it was stasis (I'd already started her on stuffThursday night just in case it was that). Before I got up on Friday,Art allowed her to go play in the back yard and when we brought her inthat night - she was so much improved. Art said if it was going to beher last day - he wanted it to be a happy one for her....she just lovedit too. I have no regrets about Friday.

Saturday and Sunday she spent in our bedroom. By Sunday morning she wasstarting to eat hay on her own and she was drinking water too. Byafternoon I said to Art, "Wow...I really think we've pulled her throughthis." He agreed. Even on Saturday night he was pointing out how alertshe was and how she wasn't acting like other sick bunnies we'd hadbefore.

At 2:30 am this morning (Monday morning) - I went into our bedroom and found her laying by her water bowl. She'd passed away.

I'm still in shock and crying over this. I can't believe that myBooBerry is gone. She was starting to eat and even taking baby food.

An interesting thing about BooBerry - is that when her litter was born- we were allowing Miss Bea to live in our bedroom. She had the babiesin the closet (we allowed it) - because she was so miserable living ina cage. Miss Bea has always hated cages and lvoed her freedom.

Tiny was also living in our bedroom and he sort of "watched over" thatlitter. As they got old enough to come out of the nestbox - they couldfrequently be found crawling on top of Tiny or napping beside him. Sois it any wonder she wound up being part of his harem? 

I've gone through some old pictures of her on my computer - and I'm kicking myself now for not having more of her.


November 19, 2005





December 8, 2005






January 4, 2006



























BooBerry - you weren't supposed to leave us so soon. Dad's first wordsupon hearing of your passing were, "DRAT..I thought she was going tomake it."

I know we did all we could and you were starting to eat so well. We all thought you were gonna pull through.

Now who will be Miss Bea's nemesis for Tiny's affection?

I miss you baby - I can't stop bawling yet...

I was not only your breeder - I was your mama too!

Mama

P.S. I had even told daddy this afternoon that I was going to go ahead and breed you to Mopsy this summer....


----------



## Pipp (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh no, not BooBerry... :bigtears:

I wonder what happened? Poor baby.  They're so fragile... 

So sorry, Peg :imsorry:



sas :cry2


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 23, 2007)

Not again, not to you Peg, it's not fair :XShe enjoyed her last time with her mama though, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 23, 2007)

I have no idea what happened Pipp - and that is what is so hard about this.

I've pulled several rabbits through GI Stasis - sometimes worse thanthis.....and she was finally drinking on her own along with eating somehay (not much) and willingly taking baby food w/ critical care andnutrical in it along w/ some pedialyte. She hated the pumpkin...

I'd even seen a couple of poops....so I really thought we were on ourway out the other side. I'd gone in to give her some more food (I'dtried pellet slurry but she wasn't having any of that - but she wouldtake the nutrical/critical care/ babyfood /pedialyte mixture just fine)and there she was......

I'm kicking myself partly because I wasn't there for her....Imean....it is killing me that she was alone when she died. If I everhave a rabbit that I KNOW is gonna cross the bridge...I'm there withthem....no matter how long or how late I have to stay up with them.

Art is going to bury her today near Ginger...it is the only consolationI have right now...that at least they'll be close together.

I've lost other rabbits that I never mention on here....not because Ididn't love them - but because we have so many that I expect to losemore than the average member - not that I want to.

But to lose her....after seeing the progress she was making..

I'm devastated. I think Art is devastated too. He was getting pretty attached to her.
*

Pipp wrote: *


> Oh no, not BooBerry... :bigtears:
> 
> I wonder what happened? Poor baby.  They're so fragile...
> 
> ...


----------



## m.e. (Apr 23, 2007)

Peg, I'm so sorry :bigtears:


----------



## Michaela (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh no no no, Peg I am so sorry...not BooBerry :cry2

Binky free at the Bridge with GingerSpice sweetie :rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh Peg, I'm so sorry. Life just isn't fair, you take such great care of all your babies.

Binky Free BooBerry.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## JimD (Apr 23, 2007)

ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry, Peg. 

Binky Free, BooBerry

:rainbow:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Peg. 

ink iris:


----------



## bunnylady (Apr 23, 2007)

:bunnyangel::bunnyangel:I am so sorry to hear ofyour loss.Sometimes life isnt fair. I to am a breeder and I have lost afew too. I just lost my favorite bunny on 4-16-07 his name was big bithe was a flemish giant.I thought he was going to make it to. One day hewas okay and the next day he wasnt acting right I took him tothe vet. They said he had a cold gave him meds. By the time I got himhome, I had a cover over his cage. When I uncovered him he was dying.Ito was in shock I thought that by taking him to the vet right away hewould have a chance. But he was in god's hand.Now he is a bunnyangel.

Well god bless

bunnylady:cry4:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry Peg.ray:


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Peg....booberry was gorgeous!


----------



## Haley (Apr 23, 2007)

*grumpybabies wrote: *


> Not again, not to you Peg, it's not fair


My thoughts exactly.:cry2 My heart just stopped when I saw your post. Its been such a rough year for you. 

I'll be praying for you, Peg, and for poor Tiny, wholost another one of hisspecial ladies. 

You should cuddle some of those fluffy little babies to help dry your tears and cheer you up. 

Lots of love,:hug2:

Haley


----------



## polly (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sorry Peg I lost my lionhead yesterday itsawful i agree with you it is hard when you are a breeder there isalways some of the bunnies that are more special to you though none areever not loved and its testament to a breeder that they care so muchabout their buns. Floyd went pretty much the same way but i was on theway to the vets with him he was so small and he had no fat reserves onhim it was the same as bunnylady he went to the vets on sat and theythought it was respiritory I cried all the way through town and all theway home.

I'm so sorry binky free Booberry

:rainbow:


----------



## Starina (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG! I am so sorry Peg. She was a beautiful lady. My thoughts are with you. :hug1

~Star~


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 23, 2007)

my thoughts are with you and boo berry

--becky


----------



## myLoki (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Peg. 


t.


----------



## Eve (Apr 24, 2007)

I am so sorry. I am thinking of you. 

Sending lots of love your way.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the kind words andthoughts. I must admit - it is hard to stop crying as she was so closeto becoming my heart bunny.

I realize that since Ginger passed - there is now part of me seekinganother - not to replace her - but to fill the void with their ownpersonality. 

It isn't that I don't love Miss Bea and Tiny and all the others. It isthat they don't feel about me the way that Ginger did - and thatBooBerry was starting to feel.

My heart aches for another heart bunny to cuddle with...but part of meis scared. I had just started to feel that way about BooBerry and nowshe's gone. Do I dare risk losing another?

Peg


----------



## polly (Apr 24, 2007)

You will Peg you just need time to grieve, istill haven't got over Dido going he was my heart bunny and that was inDecember i do have another 2 of my breeding buns that i have a morespecial relationship with than perhaps the others though i love themall i have just spent 3 weeks to get Alfie back eating after he got thepenicillan i think i would be pretty devastated if he had went and mypoor nibbler who looks like a bunny again instead of a scab with ears!!There always seem to be some that catch our attention.

Don't worry it will happen again i think the bunnies choose us as theirheart humans and we think its us!! I know how hard it was forme cause i felt guilty to Dido to take another bunny close to my heart,am still finding it a bit hard now but we will both get there.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm sorry Peg. 

I was just thinking of the story, 'Charlotte'sWeb'. It was sad when Charlotte was toleave, but all the little spiders that came aroundto continue her legacy.

Binkie free BooBerry. ink iris:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh Peg...that's awful...

I never check the Rainbow Bridge...because I don't like being remindedof how fragile a bun's life can be...so I didn't see this right away.

I'm so sorry...I wish I could give you long hugs, and cry withyou. That's so horrible...and so soon after another bunnylost...

You have our love and prayers,

Rosie*

:tears2::sad::bigtears:


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry about your loss.ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Peg, I am so sorry. I can only imagine howlow you must be feeling right now, losing another special little girlso soon. My thoughts are with you all.

Jan


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 27, 2007)

Dear BooBerry,

I've been missing you so bad. I look for you around the house sometimesand then I remember that mama said you went to be with GingerSpice.

I've not been eating very well 'cause I don't feel like eating alone.The other girls are all back in the rabbitry and no one wants to bewith me like you did. Miss Bea grooms me sometimes but I've caught hercrying when she didn't know I was watching her. She said she wishesthat she hadn't been so mean sometimes when you wanted to flirt withthe boys. In fact, she even let UB jump the gate and flirt with someboys yesterday....you remember UB..."Ugly Bunny" - right? Your halfsister? Well, Miss Bea let her flirt with the boys and didn't get upset.

Mama found a picture of us and it reminded me how much I loved you evenas a kit. Remember how you used to nap beside me and climb all over me?I couldn't even get a break to eat supper alone!

Well - here's a photo of us....at the time I got frustrated with you - but I'd give anything to have you back again.






I'll cross the bridge someday and be with you again. Till then - will you groom Ginger for me and be nice to her? 

Tiny
The BunFather


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh Tiny, I'm so sorry. Watching Pernod grieveover Perry, I know how hard it is for a bunny when they lose somebunspecial. Sending you a hug and a nose rub!

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 27, 2007)

Please give that sweet bun a hug from me Peg. I read that post at work and teared up. 

I'm so sorry Tiny. I hope you find a bit of comfortsoon. In the meantime, here is a hug from me and Angel, shelost a bun last year, though they weren't bonded, she knew somethingwas wrong and he looked alot like you Tiny, just a tad smaller :hug2:.


----------

